# Four Seasons Residence Club Resales



## ral (Apr 24, 2007)

Is anyone able to verify the definitive "advantages" in purchasing a unit at Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara from an authorized reseller? Trading internally: From what I can fathom, there is only one other Four Seasons Residence Club that an owner can usually trade into, Four Seasons Scottsdale. The other (Jackson Hole) has a very difficult trade policy and would not be considered in any way a "convenient" internal trade. The other properties coming online (Punta Mita, Costa Rica) have yet to determine their internal trade policies, but most likely will be the difficult direct trades like Jackson Hole. 

An entry on the "Buying, Selling, Renting" board stated that Four Seasons Accomodation Currency (for use in Four Seasons Hotels) is not available to those buying resale. Is this the case even if purchasing through an authorized reseller? This may be a moot point as the amount has remained the same since the program's inception six to seven years ago even though hotel room rates have increased 5-10% annually! ($2450 in exchange for a 2 bedroom Platinum Season) When you consider that maintenance and taxes combined are just over $2000 yearly, the accomodation currency hardly seems like an incentive to purchase.

I ask again, what is the advantage in purchasing from an authorized reseller vs. purchasing resale at a lower price from another venue or private party?


----------



## RoverJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I posted this on another board, but this is what I believe:

I would suggest that you consider not buying from an authorized reseller and go for the lowest available price. There is some question as to the value of internal trading - I found it to be very limited. If you already have an Interval International account, you can trade there. And most importantly, when you sell, you will go through the authorized reseller and pay the 10% commission. I believe that the only entity that benefits from purchasing from an authorized reseller is the authorized reseller.

John


----------



## KenK (Apr 24, 2007)

You might get more responses from the non traditonal forums Will move there for you.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually, this belongs in the "hotel based" timeshare systems forum.  Four Seasons Aviara is a traditional, hotel based weekly timeshare product.  I'm going to move the thread there.

Steve


----------



## Bourne (Apr 24, 2007)

To exchange internally within the Four Seasons club, you need to buy from an authorized reseller. 

That said, Tri-west will be willing to broker the deal at 50% off (7.5%) if you bring a deal on the table. 

This info may be dated as I bought mine in 2005.


----------



## KenK (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for the mess up.  I thought they were talking quarter share.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 24, 2007)

ral said:


> Is anyone able to verify the definitive "advantages" in purchasing a unit at Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara from an authorized reseller? Trading internally: From what I can fathom, there is only one other Four Seasons Residence Club that an owner can usually trade into, Four Seasons Scottsdale. The other (Jackson Hole) has a very difficult trade policy and would not be considered in any way a "convenient" internal trade. The other properties coming online (Punta Mita, Costa Rica) have yet to determine their internal trade policies, but most likely will be the difficult direct trades like Jackson Hole.
> 
> An entry on the "Buying, Selling, Renting" board stated that Four Seasons Accomodation Currency (for use in Four Seasons Hotels) is not available to those buying resale. Is this the case even if purchasing through an authorized reseller? This may be a moot point as the amount has remained the same since the program's inception six to seven years ago even though hotel room rates have increased 5-10% annually! ($2450 in exchange for a 2 bedroom Platinum Season) When you consider that maintenance and taxes combined are just over $2000 yearly, the accomodation currency hardly seems like an incentive to purchase.
> 
> I ask again, what is the advantage in purchasing from an authorized reseller vs. purchasing resale at a lower price from another venue or private party?




Internal exchange just isn't that big of deal. You are buying the number 1 rated TS on the TUG ratings of Timeshares.  It has great trading power 1-52 ( although certainly better in the summer months) and if traded in II will be given very very high trading power. 

IMHO, I'd buy resale, not worry about an authorized reseller and save the money.


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 24, 2007)

There is incremental value in purchasing from an authorized reseller but the question is it whether it is worth the difference in cost (however much that might be) and the answer probably depends on how the buyer intends to use the timeshare. I did buy from an authorized reseller. I agree with earlier posts that the only readily available internal exchange is into the Scottsdale property. I am using the internal exchange into Scottsdale this year for the first time. The exchange was certainly easier and with more availability than exchanging through II. Also, through the internal exchange program I had the opportunity to exchange into the Exuma (Bahamas) property if I had wanted to do so but opted not to exchange. Personally, for me if the difference in price was $1-2k I would go through the authorized reseller as the added exchange flexibility/availability would be worth it to me. If the difference was $3k or more I would buy the less expensive choice. If the difference is somewhere in between - it would be iffy. In any case, buying resale is clearly the way to go over buying from the developer.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Internal exchange just isn't that big of deal. You are buying the number 1 rated TS on the TUG ratings of Timeshares. It has great trading power 1-52 ( although certainly better in the summer months) and if traded in II will be given very very high trading power.
> 
> IMHO, I'd buy resale, not worry about an authorized reseller and save the money.


When we were staying here recently and asked for a tour, I was told by the salesman that they are going to discontinue belonging to II and only do internal exchanges. As far as I know, they do exchanges with some very expensive and exclusive properties too. You can find out more about it if you search for their fractional ownership. Look at the resort they have in Colorado, I believe. I really enjoyed staying here but it was too far away from the ocean.

This resort is better maintained than any other timeshare resort we have stayed at and service is excellent. They cleaned the unit every day just like in Mexico. It was a great experience and the hotel bar was great but we can go there any time of the year because it isn't far from home.


----------

